# Fear of doctors?



## Bird Lady (Jan 10, 2011)

Does anyone else have a fear of going to the doctor? I know no one likes going, but I mean so bad that you avoid it altogether? I want to get my hormone levels checked to see if that could be contributing to my issues, but I'm too freaked out to even do that! It's embarrassing for me to talk to someone I don't even know (even if it is a medical professional) about my problems. I'd also like to go to the chiropractor and the dentist. But I feel so invaded in those situations! Even just having to call around to find these doctors is anxiety inducing. The fact that I don't have insurance, doesn't help either! I know that my health is important, what can I do?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes I have a fear of going to the doctor. I have not been in a couple years because of this. I have to be almost dying to make myself go to a doctor. I am not sure why I am like this because I actually like my doctor. I think it is the anticipation of the upcoming appointment that makes me so nervous. Your health is the most important thing you have though so you must face your fear and take care of yourself at all costs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have always had an EXTREME fear of doctors and dentists. I too lack insurance, which is more than just an economic issue. When they ask for insurance information and I have none that in itself already makes me feel like a freakish outcast right from the start.

Then the longer one avoids going the more freakish they feel. Going to a dentist is almost like going to some Catholic confessional: "Forgive me dentist for it's been 9 years since I last saw a dentist." And 9 years isn't some number I just randomly selected. I actually did avoid dentists entirely from age 12 to 21, so 9 years. I then again avoided dentists from age 22 to 30, so 8 years. I went to a dentist several times in 2003-2005, but haven't in the last 6 years due to fear.

I last saw my GP back in the summer of 2007. I call him Dr. Jackass (not to his face, of course) though finding another doctor would be too difficult for me with my SA and then I'd have to explain my exceeding strange history to another doctor which I don't care to do. I've been planning to make an appointment with Dr. Jackass for a number of reasons. Still haven't made that appointment despite planning to for the last 13 months.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a fear of dentists. I know lots of people will say they do, but I'm also sure a large portion of those people still visit the dentist (forcing themselves). Ever since I gained enough independence to make my own decisions about my medical treatment (pretty much when my parents couldn't drag me kicking and screaming) I never went back to the dentist again. I haven't been to a dentist in years. Could even be 6 or 7. I know it's bad, but if I sit in a dentist chair, chances are high I would pass out. The last I could remember being in a dentist chair, I remember growing faint and having a panic attack, grabbing the dentists wrists and yanking them away from my mouth.

When I was very young (about 6 or 7) I had to have two teeth pulled in one session. I started crying before the procedure, and demanded that my mother be in the room. They wouldn't allow it, and the stupid nurse B***H said "Don't worry, I'll hold your hand". I didn't want her stupidass hand. I wanted my mom. In the long run, they practically held me down, stuck a needle in my gums to "numb" my mouth (it was excruciating). The numbing did NOT work, and I felt everything. It was horrible, and ever since then, I've been traumatized.

Bird Lady, I wish I could offer you more advice, but unfortunately all I can do is relate to your experience. Good luck though :/


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

What I have done with the dentist is find someone who takes high anxiety patients. I also explain to them the situation before I go so they won't harass me about not having been there. I had avoided the dentist over 10 years. Anyway, it went well except now they have changed the machine they take x-rays with and it makes me gag. There also is an awful rubber smell which makes it worse. Finally they let me place it in my mouth and we were able to get the x-rays then.

It went okay just don't worry about what they think. It's their job to help you. I think it helps if you are up front about the anxiety. At least they won't give you a lecture about being stupid for not coming in. I told them I understand the risk but that's what a phobia is. Anyway, it went well for the most part and I felt really good afterward.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm scared of going to the doctor. Not the dentist, I'm fine with that. I hate hate hate the doctor though. I'm kinda scared one day I'm gonna get really ill just cos I was too scared to visit the docs though!


----------



## bojadada (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm also somewhat afraid of doctors. I'm always worried that they'll tell me I have cancer. I had a bump on the back of my head checked out 2 years ago and they said it was nothing, but I still always worry about it.


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Anxiety w/ the dentist + extreme anxiety w/ doctors......


----------



## samdb (Jan 15, 2011)

Can't stand doctors or dentists, wish we could get through life healthy without having to visit them.


----------



## jimbo1 (Dec 26, 2010)

i hate doctors too. havent got a checkup in a while and im just fine with that.


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

I HATE going to doctors and dentists. If I didn't have my mom to make appointments for me, I would never go. (I very rarely go to the doctor, and I only try to make myself go to the dentist because I don't want to end up with terrible pain from cavities.) I can't talk to them very well, and I hate going through tests if needed, I also can't even take "medicine" because I fear it, side effects/losing control. Because of my fear of doctors/meds, I also fear getting sick.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Doctors and dentists are a huge fear for me I actually have to go to the dentist tomorrow :afr i already went once this week but all they did was take an impression because i need a bridge so tomorrow the drilling begins fun times! I'd rather jump in a cold lake but teeth are pretty essential so yeah i have little choice. I dont go to the dr. unless im severley ill and right now i dont even have a regular dr. just a psychiatrist but I'm not that afraid of psychiatrists maybe becaus i've visited them so often? Whereas i rarely ever get sick so I never have to go to the dr.


----------

